# What Is Your Favourite Non-native Monitor?



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 25, 2017)

Mine is the blue spotted tree monitor.




Varanus macraei


Note: species from Christmas island and other islands do count as exotic.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2017)

I count it as exotic because I will never be able to own one: emerald tree monitor (varanus prasinus).


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 27, 2017)

Thread!!

Any prasinid or member of the indicus complex. Specifically the Spiny-necked mangrove monitor V. Spinulosus or peach-throat monitor V. Jobiensis.

Shamelessly yoinked from google images:
V. Spinulosus:


V. Jobiensis:


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 27, 2017)

Varanus Macraei would be up there. 

Also, Varanus Komodoensis because they're pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 27, 2017)

yeah, the tree monitors (prasinus-like ones) are up there, some of the semi-aquatic ones look nice too. I like them all though!

+1 for the komodo


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 27, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I count it as exotic because I will never be able to own one: emerald tree monitor (varanus prasinus).



Does that mean I can count numerous Australian monitors because I'll never be able to keep them thanks to silly DpAW rules, even if they are native to WA?

Whinge aside, I love _Varanus beccarii_ because of their black colouring and their monkey tails are just simply adorable. Here's some images also stolen from Google.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 27, 2017)

@Oshkii that first pic looks very cheeky.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 27, 2017)

Another exotic favourite would be one of the two frugivorous monitors from the Philippines.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 28, 2017)

Apparently there are some people with emeralds legally in Aus, from what I have heard however I am not sure on the status of them currently


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 28, 2017)

Technically they are allowed as they can be found in the Torres Strait. But the chances of us ever owning one are virtually zilch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't quote me on this (a bloke down at the pub told me so it must be true) but are there not some on the mainland? I know we have at least one other prasinid on Cape York (varanus keithhorni).


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 28, 2017)

I believe there have been sightings, but not sure if there is confirmation.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 2, 2017)

Fire skinks are a very nice looking medium sized lizard.

Leopard geckos look great and are very popular O/seas.

Anoles would be pretty interesting to have too.


----------



## SamJxn (May 3, 2017)

Emerald tree monitor hands down

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdzandBeardz (May 3, 2017)

So there are legal and illegal Emerald Tree's in Australian collections. There were a well known about legal pair held in QLD for a while and there is supposedly legal ones in NSW currently (The one's in NSW could just be herp gossip though). As for their presence on the mainland, there are growing reports of sightings of them up in Cape York from semi-reliable sources, however as I understand it there has been no Museum or institutional categorisation of them. Just as and FYI! 

Also, I'd totally go for V. macraei too. Little stunners! Though V. beccarii are stunners too!


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi, I have a few favourites, two are V. niloticus and V. salvator ssp... Here`s my current male V. s. macromaculatus, he`s just turned 7 years old and measures (accurately) 249cm.... His name is Palu, I`ve had him from a hatchling.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 7, 2017)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, I have a few favourites, two are V. niloticus and V. salvator ssp... Here`s my current male V. s. macromaculatus, he`s just turned 7 years old and measures (accurately) 249cm.... His name is Palu, I`ve had him from a hatchling.
> 
> View attachment 321081
> 
> ...



That's a nice monitor you've got there mate. I just came back from 1 month in Africa and saw some wild niles, they are really beautiful!


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 7, 2017)

I absolutely luuuuuuuuuuuuv that last pic. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 7, 2017)

BredliFreak said:


> That's a nice monitor you've got there mate. I just came back from 1 month in Africa and saw some wild niles, they are really beautiful!


 
Thanks, I`ve been to Africa several times and also seen them in the wild, here`s my (late) V. niloticus he died a few years ago from a tumour in his windpipe (inoperable) he was 17 years old, I`d raised him from a hatchling, he reached 230cm....


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 25, 2017)

komodo


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 21, 2017)

i'd pay quite a bit for a emerald tree monitor, if legal here.


----------



## Tyloop (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't know what I would rather an emerald tree monitor or a Borneo earless monitor?! I think that both look pretty sweet but I"d probably go for the the tree monitor because I feel like they would make a slightly better pet.


----------



## tomplayswithsnakes (Dec 2, 2017)

i reckon blue tongues are pretty mad ay


----------



## TheReptilianOverlord (Jun 18, 2018)

I have seen the Emerald Tree Monitor on Dauan Island in Torres Strait, when i went up there with my grandfather who was writing a paper on butterflies. They were pretty hard to get near and i didn't photograph them but i did get some nice shots of v. indicus


----------

